# Orange Country!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like we could use a little life over here in Orange Land Too!

You know why John Deere's are green? Because their envious that they aren't ORANGE!!!!     

Dean


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Dean, I’ll post this just so you don't get too lonesome here moderating the "rice burner section" of the TF. Notice, I’ve ignored the smart aleck remark about John Deere.

While I tend to lean more towards Ford and John Deere, I have to say Kubota makes some tough tractors even for rice burners. I suppose a true Kubota aficionado would say that is the reason that you aren't getting much action here. A tractor owner with a tractor that seldom breaks doesn't need a lot of help to keep it going.

Maybe, you could ask all Kubota owners to post an experience demonstrating the toughness of their tractors. I’ll share this. Hopefully, it will help you get things started.

My brother, who was kinda tough himself, owned a small lawn & garden Kubota, I don’t remember the model. He had what looked like more weight on the front than the little tractor itself weighted. He did everything with it from mowing grass to cleaning up new ground for a garden. He would turn the poor little thing over and if it didn’t pin him to the ground he just get up, set the tractor back up on it’s wheels, and continue with the job at hand. If the tractor was on top of him causing him to be pinned to the ground, his wife would have to go out and set the tractor back up before he could continue. Come to think of it, she was kinda tough also. As far as I know, during the operation of the tractor nothing ever broke on my brother, his wife or the tractor. The tractor kept chugging along, in spite of the repeated abuse.

My brother decide he could use something a little faster. He couldn’t afford a full size Kubota so he bought a used full size Ford backhoe with FEL. The little Kubota was kept in reserve, front weights and all, just in case the job got to be too big for the Ford. 

:cpu:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

John-in-Ga
Good story, Thanks,

I'm just attempting to bring life to a Forum that seems to have been ignored and have all you guys miss me in the political Forum !!:spinsmile 

As you already know I heared someplace that I tend to incinerate more than I moderate!!!    

Dean


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *John-in-Ga
> Good story, Thanks,
> 
> ...


As I chase you between the Big Kubota and the little KUbotas yes this area has been ignored but they are truly amazing machines. Even the little L 185 I have that is 25-26 years old has done some really hard work with the Z-751 engine. How about some history of Kubota in the U.S. market?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I'm just attempting to bring life to a Forum that seems to have been ignored and have all you guys miss me in the political Forum
> Dean *


Were you on The Political Forum? I must have missed it.  

Good luck here. If you can stir up as much interest in this forum as those opinionated political posters did on The Political Forum we will have a lot of reading to do. I just hope no one gets hurt. You know, shot or something. 

:cpu:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Michael,

The best I can do on short notice, My experience with them goes back when they were strictly an import, Now They are truly integrated in to the American culture much like Honda is! IMO opinion they make all home grown American products Better!!

Kubota USA History


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Were you on The Political Forum? I must have missed it.
> 
> Good luck here. If you can stir up as much interest in this forum as those opinionated political posters did on The Political Forum we will have a lot of reading to do. I just hope no one gets hurt. You know, shot or something.
> ...


John my only suggestion reference your concern about getting hurt in this Forum is to apply the apporiate OSHA approved decals to your monitor and perhaps you should put a ROPS on your Computer!!:spinsmile 

Dean


----------



## Blaine (Sep 20, 2004)

*John Deer Paint !!!! Hmmmmm What an idea!*

So, what happens if you paint your Kubota John Deer Green?????army :stupid:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: John Deer Paint !!!! Hmmmmm What an idea!*



> _Originally posted by Blaine _
> *So, what happens if you paint your Kubota John Deer Green?????army :stupid: *


I'm certain it would lose all power , tires would go flat in protest and Girls would stop asking for rides!!2funny 
Dean


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Dean, for the history of Kubota. I didn't realize that they manufactured some of their products here in the USA. I've never had the chance to operate a Kubota, but do know folks that own them and they are very happy (or as happy as they can be and not own green )


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Thanks Dean, for the history of Kubota. I didn't realize that they manufactured some of their products here in the USA. I've never had the chance to operate a Kubota, but do know folks that own them and they are very happy (or as happy as they can be and not own green ) *


Joe, that's a low blow!!!

Actualy I had some "Green" till I Bought my Kubota!! like the saying goes, "You get what you pay for":lucky: 

Dean


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I freely admit I'm predjudiced in favor of Deere green. I own 3, and once upon a time worked for a Deere dealer.  Having said that, I'd GLADLY take a free Kubota if offered to me and polish it up with pride. Kubota makes a fine machine, and if my friend Pete can't kill his (and he is a master machine killer!) then that alone says a lot about the durability of Kubotas. Truthfully, I just don't see many around my area.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I freely admit I'm predjudiced in favor of Deere green. I own 3, and once upon a time worked for a Deere dealer.  Having said that, I'd GLADLY take a free Kubota if offered to me and polish it up with pride. Kubota makes a fine machine, and if my friend Pete can't kill his (and he is a master machine killer!) then that alone says a lot about the durability of Kubotas. Truthfully, I just don't see many around my area. *


Joe,
Not surprised I was born and raised in your area and at that time there were two brands Ford and International Farmall. My teeth were cut on a Farmall H and a Ford 8n.. those were the days Huh? I can remember my Dad putting wooden blocks on the pedals of the H so I could reach them to drive it while he and my brother loaded the bales (square) on to the big hay wagon!! Yep I was 6 years old in 1947... can you imagine what society would say about that today!!!!

My other fun job was to pull the honey wagon with the Ford 8n (I could stand up on those pedals so didn't need blocks) to spread cow sh!t everywhere, some say I am still doing that some 60 years later:lmao: 

Dean


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhh the honey wagon.... now that brings back memories. The NJ horse farm I worked as a young lad used an ancient Willies Jeep to pull the honey wagon. Had 3 Cub garden tractors of early 1960's vintage, a new then LoBoy, a Farmall H, and an ancient McCormick. No green ones at all frown . I imagine the dozen mini "farmettes" that the place got chopped up into probably have a few Kubotas in their 4 car garages parked next to the nice new Mercedes SUV.


----------

